# Focus sam2 6.8 2022



## leecarey212 (Aug 19, 2017)

Hey guys I’m looking to buy an ebike, normally ride a trek fuel ex 7 heavily modified from stock but fancy a dip in the ebike world, budget of around 5k and focus looks great spec wise and is available local to me , has any one got one ? Are they any good ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leecarey212 (Aug 19, 2017)

Has no one tried one of these ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REZEN (Aug 7, 2020)

MTBR is a USA-centric forum. Focus MTBs does not have a large presence in the US scene...


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I had a Jam2 years ago and loved it. I had zero issues. I believe they are a good value, but getting harder to find in the states as above. Emtb forums may have more insight.


----------



## leecarey212 (Aug 19, 2017)

Ahh right sorry I didn’t realise that, thank you for the replies though guys, I’m pleased you had a good experience mate it will be my first venture into emtb so hopefully it’s a good one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

